# Gemeinsame Swap-Partition für Windows und Linux



## himbidas (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo Tutorials  

Suche nach "gemeinsam*" und "swap*" hat nix hier gebracht, also frag ich mal 'ne Frage.
Ich plane, meine Kiste komplett neu aufzuziehen (das betagte Win_ME macht immer mehr Probleme, obwohl Inet-mässig immer noch sicherer als XP  ).
Wie es überall geschrieben steht, erst Windoofen, dann Linuxen, ist klar.
Ich möchte (schon aus reinem Geiz) die beiden Swap-Bereiche über eine gemeinsame Partition abwickeln. Für Linux und natürlich XP hab ich mir so ca. 2-3 GB bei 620 MB Arbeitsspeicher als Swap-Partition gedacht. XP soll also diese Partition ebenso für Swap benutzen wie Linux. Natürlich muss ich XP dazu sagen, wo es seinen Swap hinbiegen soll, klaro.
Frage:
a) Reicht die Größe und welches FS-Typ sollte die Partition haben, damit beide OS zur Laufzeit damit fehlerfrei arbeiten können? 
b) Muss die Partiton eine primäre oder eine logische in einer erweiterten sein?
Da ich ja erst Windows installiere, werde ich ja wohl zuerst die Windows-Mittel zum Partitionieren und Swap-Verbiegen benutzen müssen.
c) Kann ich während der Linux-Installation dann auf die (während der Installation bzw. Betrieb von Linux inaktiven) "Windows"-Swap verweisen? Erkennt das die Installation?

thx im voraus
himbidas


----------



## JohannesR (7. Februar 2005)

Das geht nicht. Linux benoetigt fuer die Swap-Partiton ein spezielles Filesystem, Windows entweder NTFS oder FAT(32).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2005)

Windows benutzt doch nur 'n File als Swap wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## tuxx (8. Februar 2005)

Hier stehts wie die Linux-Swap-Partition funktioniert. Die ist Type 82, also raw. Ohne irgendein Filesystem. Und da kannst du kein Windows-Swap-File drauflegen.
Deine einzige Chance wär es, zu googlen ob man Linux ein anderes Dateisystem als Swap vorgeben kann. Eines, auf das auch Windows zugreifen kann. Glaub, die Chancen stehen schlecht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2005)

Es ist moeglich Linux eine Datei als Swap zu geben, wie unter Windows. Da ist's ja auch nur eine Datei (wie ich oben bereits erwaehnte).
Diese koennte dann durchaus auf einer FAT32-Partition liegen, das sollte kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## dritter (8. Februar 2005)

Dann aber nicht vergessen, dass die BS die Swap-Datei nach dem runterfahren löschen, sonst ist der Sinn verloren... 
Aber eine interessante Idee.


----------



## himbidas (9. Februar 2005)

erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen und schnellen Reaktionen auf meinen ersten Beitrag hier  
Vielleicht mal als Hintergrundinfo, warum ich so ne (doofe) Frage stelle.
Auf meinem Win-ME-System hab ich mich mal mit einer Knoppix3.7 versucht. Für diese habe ich eine 1GB-Partition als Swap definiert. Knoppix läuft damit tatellos.
Komischerweise sehe ich jedoch diese Partition unter ME als normale, leere FAT32-Partition. Darauf finde ich sogar die Ordner __Restore_ und _Recycled_. Und ich kann auf diese Partition unter ME Daten schreiben/lesen. Da ich diese Konstellation noch nie gesehen habe und denke, dass das u.U. ein ME-typischer Bug sein könnte, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob jemand mit XP und Linux ähnliche Experimente gewagt hat  
Der Link von _tuxx_ ist Klasse. Die Beschreibung zum Swap, bzw. was und wie es ist, ist sehr interessant. Sorgen macht mir nur die Aussage, 





> The Linux memory manager limits the size of each swap space to about 127 MB


 Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, soll es bei den neueren Kerneln diese Limitierung nicht mehr geben, oder?
Ebenso interessant ist aber auch 





> You can, however, use up to 8 swap spaces simultaneously, for a total of almost 1 GB


 Soll heissen, 8 swap-space-files (irgendwie) parallel (simultan) bis max 1 GB! Leider steht da nicht, wie das realisiert werden soll, naja.
Aber zurück zum Thema, wenn Linux seinen Swap als (lochlose -> unfragmentierte) Datei (mehr ist es ja nicht) auf einem RAW-Device ablegt (sprich, Partition ohne Filesystem) sollte das doch irgendwie im Zusammenspiel mit Windoof , ist ja auch nur eine besondere Datei.
Natürlich ist der Plan, dass jedes OS beim Shutdown den Swapspace killt. Macht bei Windows schon aus Sicherheitsgründen Sinn, da hierin noch eine Menge Info's zu finden sind. 
Wie ist das aber jetzt mit der Swap-Größe unter Linux. Besteht die 128MB-Grenze (noch)? Wenn nein, gilt da auch die Regel Swap = min.2 x RAM ? 
himbidas


----------



## himbidas (9. Februar 2005)

Ha, ha, wer lesen kann (tut), ist klar im Vorteil.
Habe mal in _tuxx_-Link weitergelesen. Steht ja (fast) alles drinne.
a) hier steht, wie man auch mehrere Swap-Partitionen/-Files benutzen kann, und
b) hier steht, wie man Linux- und Windowsswap gemeinsam nutzen kann.

Wenn ich jetzt noch Windows sage, dass es beim Shutdown den Swap killen soll (stand auch irgendwo im Netz, wie das geht), könnte man sich u.U. Pkt. 2., 3. und 5. von b) sparen, da Windows ja jedesmal die _pagefile.sys_ neu anlegt.

also scheint es doch zu gehen  mal in den HOWTO's weiterlesen, lecker, INPUT...

himbidas


----------

